# MHX??? anyone tried them??



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Ankle

I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em. 

I have built on Batson Fly blanks and love em also


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Ankle
> 
> I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em.
> 
> I have built on Batson Fly blanks and love em also



yep I agree about what ya said on the MHX.... I have built several spinning rods and they are great!!! I love them!! The true "micro guide" set-up on one of those blanks will out preform any SC or GL... I know it will!!  but before I spent time and money... just thought I would see if anyone had built a fly set-up.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Fledgling fly caster but big fan of the MHX blanks. Built an 8wt on a 7wt blank and love it and 5wt. If you're familiar with the Common Cents System (http://www.common-cents.info/) the blank 7wt blank rates an 8wt line.

The action is a little slower than some other "fast" blanks with the 8wt line but fits my casting stroke better. The blanks are well made, good finish, and I highly recommend them.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Ankle
> >
> > I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em.
> >
> ...


All I build is true micro spin and cast. On the casting I use #4 micro from tip to butt. Incredible performance. 

And I agree they will outperform GL and SC. I have customers who have set their SC's to the side to use MHX and BATSON rods I build.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I built a couple of spinning rods on their blanks, pretty nice and a 7wt on their 1 pc blank. I have not cast a bunch of rods, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I like it. The reel is loaded with with a 7wt Wulf burmuda shorts floating line. Loads well.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > > Ankle
> > >
> > > I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em.
> > >
> ...



Did you say#4's all the way down!!! That's incredible!!! I just built a 7' had #20, 16, #10 (choke guide), 7 - #6, and tip top... I absolutly love it!!! Did the spinning rod you built with all #4's really cast better without having some larger eyes first?.... How many total guides disk you use? Very interested!! Not to get side tracked.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > Ankle
> > > >
> > > > I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em.
> > > >
> ...


That was on a casting rod. I did almost what you did on the spinning.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok got ya... Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

How do you guys like the micro system vs. the concept system? I've built several rods using the concept design (as intended based on spool size/height for guide placement - not off the placement chart) and been very happy with it. Micro is very intriguing but I have been hesitant to try it based on some early (and potentially in-accurate) feedback that casting with light lures suffers and you need to alter your casting technique to take advantage of it. Have you guys had positive experiences with it?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> How do you guys like the micro system vs. the concept system? I've built several rods using the concept design (as intended based on spool size/height for guide placement - not off the placement chart) and been very happy with it. Micro is very intriguing but I have been hesitant to try it based on some early (and potentially in-accurate) feedback that casting with light lures suffers and you need to alter your casting technique to take advantage of it. Have you guys had positive experiences with it?


I will never build another conventional spin or cast for my self. 

Now if a customer wants conventional, I will gladly build it how they want it. 

All my customers who cast my rods go micro.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Ankle
> > >
> > > I have built over a dozen MHX spin and casting rods but not the fly blanks. Love em.
> > >
> ...


I can 100% say for sure that the MHX blank in the same model as a Loomis blank will not out perform it. I've built the exact same rod, one MHX and one Loomis. The Loomis is miles apart from the MHX on all levels. Feel, casting, backbone and the finish is absolutely flawless. Granted the loomis blank was a few times more expensive, but it's without a doubt a completely different blank. For the price, MHX is a great blank. But IMO, there is a considerable gap in quality from the top of the line blanks.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 7, 8, and 10wts and love them. I wouldn't say their as good as my sages but their a great rod for the price


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> > How do you guys like the micro system vs. the concept system? I've built several rods using the concept design (as intended based on spool size/height for guide placement - not off the placement chart) and been very happy with it. Micro is very intriguing but I have been hesitant to try it based on some early (and potentially in-accurate) feedback that casting with light lures suffers and you need to alter your casting technique to take advantage of it. Have you guys had positive experiences with it?
> 
> 
> I will never build another conventional spin or cast for my self.
> ...


What he said. Couple the micro guides already light weight with titanium and it is outstanding. All of my personal spinning rods are micro titanium's and a few fly rods have them too.


----------

